# Nakid Whiz Review Frontier Lump from Sams



## ecto1 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been buying Frontier Charcoal from Sam's Club for 14 dollars for a 40 pound bag.  My first bag I got 32 Hours worth of smoking time out of it and was impressed.  The only problem is I recommend you feel the bag when you buy it because the first bag I had was allot of small pieces while the second is full of the good lumps.  Here is the review.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag95.htm


----------

